
The iPhone 7 truly contains a desktop class CPU this time around - tosh
https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/775777790494846976
======
Grazester
Every generation they have claimed this and indeed their SOC's have been
impressive but showing one benchmark that doesn't include any intel or AMD
"desktop" chips for comparison is a bit ridiculous.

